# Newbie with POF! *



## florie (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi everyone,

i am totally new to this site and this is my first post ever! So bear with me if i'm not up to speed with the abbreviations etc. 

I have recently been diagnosed with POF, it has been a struggle for years to get any doctors to take my symptoms seriously.... i'm sure many of you have experienced this! I am 26 years old and finding out i cannot conceive a child naturally has been quite a shock as it is all i have ever wanted. My consultant has been relatively helpful but also quite blunt....in the same sentence as telling me i was infertile he suggested we go to Spain for DE!! I was in shock and just wept..i had never really thought about DE before and had no idea why he was suggesting i have a Spanish baby LOL!

Anyway DH and i have now had time to adjust to the idea. We are seeking a second opinion in the UK (at CARE) just to make sure my own eggs cannot be used. This seems unlikely as my FSH levels are consistently high (like 5 and my AMH levels (egg reserve) was 0.3 which is very low/undetectable.

If we cannot use my eggs we are considering going to Institute Marques or Eugin for DE treatment in Spain or possibly staying in the UK and using DE from CARE....it's such a confusing time. Our dealings so far with the NHS have made us feel quite insignificant and we are hoping that going privately we will not be written off as quickly.

I would appreciate hearing from anyone who has a similar diagnosis or is currently deciding which course of treatment to pursue like us. 

Love Florie x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi florie and welcome to the site 

So sorry to hear your story in ttc so far - its really not an easy journey to having a baby.

You are young same as me and i think we all take for granted that we will be ok and fall pregnant so easily - i was very niave and thought i would but i was so wrong.

I hope this site can offer u plenty of support and advice and i hope your dream comes true.

Kate xx​


----------



## florie (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Kate

Thanks for your kind words...it means a lot to know i'm not alone....i hope everything works out well for you....good luck and keep in touch

luv florie


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Florie 

Welcome to FF 

I too have POF and was diagnosed at 21 after I had my son.

After I met my current partner we decided to go ahead with donor eggs and after a wait in the UK, decided on Ceram in Marbella, Spain !!!

The picture you see next to my post is the result of my Donor Egg Treatment !!!  Twins conceived on our first attempt !

Glad you have found this site as it will help you with the decisions you need to make and the girls on here will support you every step of the way 

If you want to ask me anything, please send me a private message, click on the green scroll thing by my name 

Take care and all the very best of luck with your future treatment 

Love
Jennifer xx


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

##~FLORIE~##
FIRSTLY WELCOME TO FERTILITY FRIENDS
I AM SURE YOU WILL FIND THIS SITE THE BEST SUPPORT NETWORK YOU COULD EVER ASK FOR I KNOW I HAVE.
THE LADIES AND SOME GENTS ON HERE ARE ALL VERY UNDERSTANDING AND FULL OF INFORMATION.
I AM SORRY THAT YOU ARE HAVING PROBLEMS CONCIEVING, I PRAY YOU GET YOUR LITTLE MIRACLE SOON!
HERE ARE SOME LINKS TO GET YOU STARTED I HOPE THEY ARE OF HELP TO YOU.
STARTING OUT AND DIAGNOSIS BOARDS
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=110.0
TREATMENT OUTSIDE THE UK
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=119.0
INBETWEEN TREATMENT BOARDS
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=47.0
NOVEMBER NEWBIES
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73900.0
CHAT ROOM  
*******************************************************

I HOPE THAT THESE HELP YOU IF I CAN BE OF ANY FURTHER ASSISTANCE PLEASE PRIVATE MESSAGE ME OR SHOUT AND I WILL DO MY UPMOST TO HELP

LOVE AND BEST WISHES 
XX MRSHOPE XX 
​


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi florie yes will keep in touch.

Kate xx


----------



## florie (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone for making me feel so welcome...jennifer i have PM you re-spain with a couple of questions

mrs hope - thanks will try out the links

Kate hope to hear from you soon

luv florie x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Florie

Welcome to the site honey! I was diagnosed POF at age 25 - 10 years ago! We are still trying and trying for our miracle, and we are determined not to stop until we get there!

Come over and join the POF girls - here is the link:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=112.0

Lots of us ladies there with the same or similar diagnosis

Love and hugs to you - sorry for the brief post, have to run downstairs and rescue my tea! I smell burning!!

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## florie (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Tracy

i will follow your link and look forward to chatting to others with a similar diagnosis...... 

Hope you don't mind me asking but did you have your DE in the Uk or abroad?

Thankyou for your support

Luv Florie x


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Florie
welcome to FF, Its so difficult what you are going through, I recently sarted my first ivf,didnt respond too well to the drugs and had it cancelled. Was told over the phone that my AMH is also only 0.3 but wasnt really told what it meant (I know now its not good eh?) fsh 24, Im 38 and still feel too young for this to be happening so I really feel for you girls that have gone through pof much younger..It is not something you ever imagine. 
maybe im stupid but im going to have one more go with my own eggs if i can in a few months but after that we too will go for DE. There is lots of lovely stories of people who have gone to have pregnancies and although it is quite something to get your head round, no-one will be able to take away from you that you will carry that baby and will bond with it as if it was yours genetically.
Good luck with it all!
love pobby xx


----------



## florie (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Pobby

Thanks for the   here's sending you some back  

Sorry to hear your in the same position as me.....we are hoping to try with my eggs but like you i don't think i will respond well to the drugs. Kind of getting my head round DE now, i know that if i got pregnant this way i would just be ecstatic that we were starting OUR family.

Good luck with your treatment....keep in touch   

I will blow you some bubbles to make you smile

Luv Florie


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Florie  

Welcome to FF, I'm sure you meet lots of ladies who are in the same postition as you who can give you words of wisdom.  I'm sure you will find this site and FF's  to be a great comfort and very addictive, I know I have  

Good luck with whichever path you choose and I hope it leads to that   which you so deserve.

Take care 

Debbie xxx


----------



## florie (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks Debbie

Good luck with your treatment...here's some  

Luv 
Florie x


----------



## caline (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi ya Florie <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F29%255F125%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Welcome to FF. Don't worry you will work out the abbreviations and you can always ask. Not great with the abbreviations myself  
I am not very up to speed with computers so took me a while to get the hang of posting. 
Just wanted to wish you alll the best with you tx and I am sure you will get lot of support from FF. Sending you lotts of      and     

Caline


----------



## florie (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Caline

Thankyou for all the baby dust and positive energy....i am sending you some back  

     

Hope your treatment goes well, good luck

Keep in touch

Florie x


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Florie
Welcome to FF and sorry I did not welcome you when you first came on I usually manage to but sometimes people slip through.
You will find so much help and support and information on here that its not true and it will become your second home.  It really helps that people are experiencing the same things as us esp when in the outside world most people just look at each other and get pregnant.
I have sent you a PM as I was the same as you as being in shock about ED etc and I am sure we have lots of the same issues/concerns.
As you know there are lots of people on here who will help as well.
take care and good luck  
Susie


----------



## florie (Nov 28, 2006)

Thankyou..have sent you a PM.

Stay in touch

Florie x


----------



## coconutkym (Dec 9, 2006)

have just joined ff too. we have 2 unsuccesful ivf in uk some years ago and subseq tests show my eggs are like those left in the corner of the cupboard... stale, past there best etc.

so after almost becoming used to the ides of being child free, we are 42 and 48, we atre trying with DE at Institure marqes, going for ET at end of January 2007.  i dont care whose genes the bb might be, as if i grow bb for 9 monthsd then its all mine in my my eyes.


----------



## florie (Nov 28, 2006)

Hiya

Thanks for your message, i would love to hear about your experiences when you get back from IM

We have been considering AV in Moscow because i am blonde and very fair.

Best of luck with your treatment     

Luv 

Florie x


----------



## KaTe E (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks for relpyin to me florie,

Just read your post too - must have been really horrid findin out about your condition, especially so young (i'm 25).  We're goin to CARE nxt wk - in nottingham.  It's odd really because i've been reading their booklet & read about egg donation, thing is i was bit unsure that if i could donate would i.  However, it's good to chat to people in your situation as it makes you seriously think that if i could help someone with their dream of havin a child then maybe it would be a gd thing.

Good luck & keep me informed how you get on

Kate xx


----------



## florie (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Kate

Thanks for your post....

Good on you for considering donating your eggs ....it really is a wonderful thing to do and people like me wouldn't be able to have children otherwise  

I hope all goes well for you at CARE, i am not at the same 'branch' as you and have heard mixed reviews about them....remember if your not happy with the clinic 'shop around'! 

I am pretty certain we will not use them for DE because we don't want to tell the child and it's a bit tricky in the UK since the **** changed the law. I just want to go to CARE to confirm my diagnosis (need to hear it from someone else other than my consultant) and get bloodtests etc done.

Keep in touch 
Florie x 

p.s have blown you some bubbles x


----------

